# African Dwarf Frogs



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a 10 gallon tank that houses 2 dwarf frogs, one female betta, 2 mystery snails, 2 ghost shrimp (was 3 and not sure if the 3 cherry shrimp are still there either).

When I feed my betta fish the 'BettaMin Tropical Medley' I catch my frogs attempting to catch the food too. Thought it was interesting since I have seen post about them not eating the fish food. 

I have been feeding them black worms and bloodworms. Both are pretty active at other times as well instead of hiding all day. This morning one was swimming back and forth and up and down the tank.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I have three of the little stinkers. I used to only feed them fish food and thanks to this forum I found out they like the little frozen blood worms. (See my post) I did learn here that they have poor vision, so I make sure they get to eat. I will stand on one end of the tank and feed my Angels and then sprinkle some fish food for the frogs, and they get the worms once a week. They do very well!


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Good to know...I was only feed frozen blood worms and black worms because it seemed like the only thing people fed them. Was shocked to see them eat the fish food. I guess it's easier for them to get to since there is only one fish in that tank.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Well, they have such tiny mouths. I think they are terrific to watch as they clamor up to the surface of the tank to get air.


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

To feed my african dwarf frogs, i have been using the sea squirter...works pretty good for target feeding and is definitely long enough.

Aquarium Fish Feeding & Feeders: Kent Marine SeaSquirt Feeder


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Sad to say I lost my three frogs. One day at a time. I had them for 2 months and they seemed find. There are some factors I have to consider, maybe the tank was to deep, even though I saw them get air and I made sure they were fed. Heater in tank is acting up and temps were fluctuating. Or my angels were picking on them, but I never saw any of them picking at them. I'll give them another try in a smaller tank. Thanks for the tip about the fish feeding tube. There was no option to send a thank you.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

That's weird, the thank you option just showed up.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

They are said to not be able to do well in tanks over(but that is all I remember so perhaps someone else has that number)
Did well in my ten gallon. But I do have lots of places/plants for them to hide under. He jumped out one day. I do have a
cover but it has one inch missing from each end(just a piece of glass cut to fit short on each end on purpose) and a couple
of days later I found a frog shaped potato chip on the floor. R.I.P.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I think I read somewhere the maximum was 15 inches and that is where my tank is. I just never have any luck with them. I will try again in my 20 gallon tank. I just really get a kick out of them. LOL at potato chip, it's sad I know, I hate losing pets but it's a part of it that I have learned to deal with. One time my grand daughter leaned over and slapped a dried up shark on my coffee table and said here's your shark grandma. It was hysterical! She was little and I only had the shark for a few days. I didn't even know he jumped out of the tank!


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think I caught my two mating yesterday.

Aquarium Gallery - 20130727_162145


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

African Dwarf Frog - Frog World

Excellent fact sheet for adf!


----------



## cy (Jul 31, 2013)

I have had my Africian Water Frog for about 6 years now. He has only been fed blood worms. I didn't know you could give them fish food. I have him in a very large octogon fish tank (about 5 gallons) without a filter. I just change the water once a week. I have plants in the tank so that he can sit on top to breathe air when he wants to. I just recently added a castle and he likes to go in and out of it and hide. He also loves to stay under a bridge that has always been in the tank. I wonder how long they can live. I am surprised that he is this old. His buddy died about 2 years ago. I had gotten them at the same time.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

That's great that you have been able to keep them for 6 years. I don't know if I want to try again or not. I've noticed that my heater is not working. GRRR... the light is on but the tank is cold. This might have contributed to the demise of my frogs as well. I have 5 Lilly bulbs that are growing like crazy. (I had to return the dead ones) The company was true to their word and sent me back good ones. I was thinking the lily pads would give the frogs a place to sit and be able to breathe without all the struggle of going to the top of the tank.

Any thoughts on this?


----------

